# what is your greatest weakness as a rider?



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mine is descending very steep, rough sections at night. going through super technical sections bring me off the bike and on to my feet as well.

what are yours?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

If I get over a difficult up n down, but just barely, (or don't even get over it) I will chicken out on it for the next bunch of times I come to it. 

tied with:

Not landing jumps right and wrecking, even small ones.


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

shekky said:


> mine is descending very steep, rough sections at night. going through super technical sections bring me off the bike and on to my feet as well.


exact opposite here... greatest weakness is fitness/pedaling/climbing

steep/rough/loose/chunky downhill riding (day or night) is my comfort zone


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I stink at going down tight switchbacks which is what my local trails have.


----------



## 01bmf (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't bunny hop. I try and try and try harder. Just can't seem to get more than a couple inches.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Poor reflexes, crappy sense of balance and too fat.

Tim


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

When I get tired, my technique goes all to hell and I end up not clearing things I should be able to easily handle.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

freakybro said:


> When I get tired, my technique goes all to hell and I end up not clearing things I should be able to easily handle.


This.......

and another big one in my long list of weaknesses........tight, downhill, slow speed, right hand switchbacks. Can do left no problem but right is hard for me.

Also, forgetting to breathe in sketchy techy bits, and thusly blowing my cardio.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Manuals and bunny hopping.

Good at technical and climbing. Getting better at cornering. Had to relearn on my 29er after 25 years riding a 26.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I suck at anything technical, and some of it guys
here would think is easy.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

My greatest weakness seems to be that I suck at riding bicycles.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wombat said:


> Poor reflexes, crappy sense of balance and too fat.
> 
> Tim





uglyguy2 said:


> My greatest weakness seems to be that I suck at riding bicycles.


Pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Climbing, descending, and cornering.

Oh, and going fast.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

My mind!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Wind. It doesn't take much to put me deep into aenerobia. Over the years it's gotten better, but it's always a struggle. Hence, my tag.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

Beer. It has the strange property of increasing the effects of gravity in a manner proportional to the amount consumed in the days prior to any given ride.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm too old.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I found out this past weekend that I don't bounce as well as I used to. Nursing a separated shoulder.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Climbing and fear.....*

I just don't climb very well anymore. No matter where I am, I just drift back to the end of the pack on any type of long climb. Oh, hell, I never climbed very well! I also fear crashing hard. Right now I'm recovering form what was probably a broken rib from a crash three weeks ago. Not that it kept me off the bike but I do have a fear of a bad crash ending my season. Sucks to get old as they say! :eekster:


----------



## mcrn12 (Feb 1, 2013)

Narrow bridges with no sides. Total mental hang up. Narrow trails with a steep drop off to one side. I want to bunny hop!!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

weakness: cornering, big drops, hucking jumps, and climbing.... but i Love tight, technical, rocky, rooty downhill stuff!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

1. Picking the wrong lines, esp through technical stuff. 
2. Not carrying enough speed through technical stuff. 
3. Carrying momentum through turns properly. 
4. Cleaning my bike all the time.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Pretty much sums it up for me.


Me too. Plus I'm a total pu$$y.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Having my feet restrained in the pedals. I mentally cannot overcome not being free to quickly plant a foot. I've only given it a brief chance once but scared the crap outa me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ability to push myself is another. I get out and ride, but often not nearly as hard as I should. Yeah, not all rides need to be "workouts", but I often feel after a ride that I should have pushed harder, rode a little further, tried a little better at a climb, ect.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Ability to push myself is another. I get out and ride, but often not nearly as hard as I should. Yeah, not all rides need to be "workouts", but I often feel after a ride that I should have pushed harder, rode a little further, tried a little better at a climb, ect.


This is exactly me. My biggest weakness would have to be long rocky/rooty climbs. I just can't seem to keep my momentum going, and I always hop off and walk it.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Round, banked curves on descents. I just suck at them. I either brake so hard that I skid and crawl around them or I carry too much speed, tilt the bike wrong, and wash out the front wheel.

I rock these things while climbing. Climbing has always been my strength and I can climb a tight curve like nobody's business. I just can't descend it.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Not trusting myself or my bike when it counts.

Some days, I'm superwoman; others, I can't seem to do the simplest of things. Some days I trust myself and I can do anything. Other days, I just can't seem to pull it together. 

That's the biggest weakness: doubt. And doubt can hurt pretty badly if it creeps up right in the midst of a steep rock garden.

Gotta work on that.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

My inability to control my frustration over the weather. I WANNA' RIDE IN NICE WEATHER, DAMMIT!

I know, I know, my good weather riding days will come. BUT HURRY THE PHUCK UP ALREADY!


----------



## Gotphill (Apr 1, 2013)

my diet, its hard to afford the calories burnt....


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Manuals and skinnies... 

Manuals I just can't seem to do. Skinnies - I can't keep a straight enough line in really skinny ones and biff it.


----------



## beno0055 (May 17, 2013)

At the beginning of my ride my 3L hydration pack weighs me down and I can't hop as well and be super nimble like at the end of my ride when the pack is almost empty...except then I'm too tired to even ride properly, and my technique is gone anyways.


----------



## beno0055 (May 17, 2013)

Philbobagginz said:


> This is exactly me. My biggest weakness would have to be long rocky/rooty climbs. I just can't seem to keep my momentum going, and I always hop off and walk it.


I've got this problem usually until about August. That's when the mosquitos finally **** off. In my local trails the mosquitos are so bad that I can't take a break or I'll get swarmed by thousands of the little buggers. I am in a constant state of being exhausted as ****, and that would all be solved by a few five minute breaks, but no...the damn mosquitos.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine is climbing for along time, where I live we have no mountains but the hills we do have are short and steep. Basically balls out the entire climb, some are only 60 seconds but its all you got and then some trails there are one after the other, takes a toll on me.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

ghettocop said:


> right hand switchbacks. Can do left no problem but right is hard for me.


So its not just me.

Yea I suck at skinnies and tecky pull-up and over obstacles too. It's a wonder I can ride at all.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Cornering. 

I seem to be getting a little more comfortable at high speed downs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

My knees, if I ride too hard too many days in a row they let me know and I have to back off and hit the meds.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Climbing and manualing


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

shekky said:


> mine is descending very steep, rough sections at night. going through super technical sections bring me off the bike and on to my feet as well.
> 
> what are yours?


#1 - Descending steep and rough sections. I got the front of my helmet caught on a big limb while sliding under a downed tree a couple years ago and my spine from the base of my skull down 3/4 th's of my back made a loud crack that someone ~10' away from me heard. I walked away from it but still hesitate on descents where the is no chance of stopping mid way down.

#2 Large rock traversals with a high endo potential.


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

My biggest weakness is over thinking technical bits and not just going for it. When I have confidence and trust in my line, I rarely ever fall. But when I second guess myself, I either fall or end up walking a section that I could have made.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Steep uphill rock gardens.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Descending at high speeds, and cornering at speed. I also cannot bunny hop. Left sided exposure freaks me out, but I've become better at handling it.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Climbing, fitness and keeping on with the pedaling. I was pretty inactive for many years before taking up the bike again last year, and it feels like all the guys I ride with are lifelong athletes. I was an indoor kid. I didn't play sports. I didn't do any of that stuff, and I have zero natural athletic ability. I ride my bike because it's fun, but I constantly feel like I'm playing catch up with all but a few riders. 

I am getting better though. Of course, so is everyone else.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> Climbing, fitness and keeping on with the pedaling. I was pretty inactive for many years before taking up the bike again last year, and it feels like all the guys I ride with are lifelong athletes. I was an indoor kid. I didn't play sports. I didn't do any of that stuff, and I have zero natural athletic ability. I ride my bike because it's fun, but I constantly feel like I'm playing catch up with all but a few riders.
> 
> I am getting better though. Of course, so is everyone else.


mine is waiting for Mr Quint at trailheads


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Climbing long and steep inclines....Just got back from riding in Arkansas and those climbs were brutal (coming from northern Missouri)...really showed me how out of shape I was...but going down was sweeter than Aunt B's apple pie!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Zippy29er said:


> mine is waiting for Mr Quint at trailheads


You will rue this day!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

LCW said:


> Manuals and skinnies...
> 
> Manuals I just can't seem to do. Skinnies - I can't keep a straight enough line in really skinny ones and biff it.


When riding the skinnies, where are your eyes focused? My guess is that you're looking just a few feet ahead of your front wheel . . . . if so, try looking 20-25 feet up the trail instead. This made a HUGE difference in my riding, both for riding the narrows as well as general descending.

My greatest weakness is for sure climbing, particularly technical climbing.


----------



## jsgolfer (Oct 22, 2006)

heights. im terrified of heights. it keeps me off some trails.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Getting the balls to do some larger hucks. Anything that isn't a table, and is over 5 bike lengths scares me.


----------



## OllieQ (Jun 17, 2013)

Climbing rocky trails... Pedal timing.. cornering.. getting my bike over obstacles.. general trail riding.. actually.. general riding


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

#1. Money/time. 

God was good to me, im blessed with some small measure of innate athleticism. I am never the best at the stuff i do, but i can get pretty damn good at almost anything i try. Given enough financial backing to be "serious" about bike riding i could elevate my game on several fronts i am sure. A scientifically regimented fuel diet and more time to ride would be great. Not having to worry about breaking my bikes would sure help as well. Not having to go to work the day after a heavy ride would be blissful.

#2. My head. 

Even if my lotto numbers come up, ill still have to deal with the ole noggin. My weakness as a rider would remain the same. I know it hurts to crash, so big jumps, skinnies, super fast cornering, etc. are all things i tend to do at about 75% of my ability. I can do them, but its hard to let go. Even when i DO let go and pull something off cleanly i rarely do it as hard the next time im on that trail. Instead of telling me "you got this, remember last time?" my brain says "oh god, remember how much air you got last time!? brake! BRAKE!!!".


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Technical downhill. Pretty much any downhill with more than a small rock or a small root in it and I'm either off my bike or grabbing brakes which screws me over harder. Smooth downhill I'm cool with. And technical climbing. Same concept as downhill. Luckily where I'm at there aren't much to be considered real hills.

Tight and medium corners. Never was too good at them but now Im a bit nervous on them as I already bent one wheel set. Granted it was a cheap rim that came stock on my bike, but still. Slowly getting better at them now that I have rims that can hold me better and much much grippier tires. 

Also cliffs. I look at some of the pictures yall have posted with a cliff and a huge drop off only feet away and I'm scared to death of that, and I'm not even there! Again no cliffs here either.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Steep and long hills are my weak points. I can descend like a lunatic and fly on single track and rolling fire roads but long climbs are not natural for me, although I am getting better and actually look forward to hills since I see them as "eating my vegetables".


----------



## b5280high (Jun 16, 2007)

*+1*



snowgypsy said:


> Not trusting myself or my bike when it counts.
> 
> Some days, I'm superwoman; others, I can't seem to do the simplest of things. Some days I trust myself and I can do anything. Other days, I just can't seem to pull it together.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all (except feeling like Superwoman ....what helps me in situations above is STOP THINKING and ride it. A technique that's helped me overcome mental obstacles is ride somewhat close behind someone (preferably someone that you trust and like their lines) and follow without surveying the trail too much (don't go in totally blind). Two things happen for me: 1) I watch someone right in front of me clean a section (yeup, it is do-able and easy) and 2) I don't get the luxury of scanning/surveying/worrying about the upcoming section (read: let my brain get in the way).

There are plenty of times where I could look like a lemming running off a cliff blindly following the person in front of me into doom, but it hasen't happened yet.

Something to consider.....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

beer and peanut butter.


----------



## AlwaysInjured (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm god-awful at tech (by god-awful at tech I mean I fall if I hit a 3 foot long ground-level pile of loose rock). Also I have a hard time laying off the brakes-I always wind up going slow through stuff I should and can blow through at speed.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

My biggest weakness as a rider? That would be on group rides. I push myself very hard to climb fast, clear every tech section and generally ride at the extreme of my abilities all the time, and I expect others to do the same. So, when they don't I can be a bit hard on them. I guess I just have unrealistic expectations for other riders in the group since those are the standards I set for myself.

Also... Wait a minute... Sorry, this isn't a job interview is it? I guess I see one of those "describe your weakness" questions and go on autopilot. Ok, I really only have two weaknesses, legs and lungs. Oh wait, skills too, so three weaknesses, but that's all, unless you count "focus"...


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

I often misjudge a a steep climb, overestimating myself by thinking I could easily do it and take a too big gear. Also the smallest gear I can currently use is 32 back - 42 front… good thing it will change soon.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Air time. Jumps or drop offs bigger than 2ft. I never owned a BMX bike as a kid never had fun trying jumping. Couldn't bunny hop until this past year until I started riding again. I don't fear anything else.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My fat ass. But its getting smaller.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Fear....I just don't want to break a major bone for what is essentially a hobby.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my diminishing ability to scare the sh*t out of myself & as of late my line choices are not equalling my sack size and my brain is clueless thru the process. Although, my fix seems to be "buy more travel w/a ccdb"!


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

I can't seem to muster enough confidence to carry the speed i need through technical stuff. Thus I continually fail. Even when I know I've picked the right line, and the only change I need to clear a section is to add speed, I just can't seem to do it.


----------



## Bone Saw (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty girls in lycra bike shorts. They really distract me. Just can't think straight.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ They don't even need to be bike shorts. Any pretty girl on the trail is a distraction.

Manuals. Still can't hold one for more than 5 feet.

Technical climbing. I look down at my front wheel too much and I usually fail to spot the best line.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't have any weaknesses as a rider.

I don't have any strengths, either, though.

When I get a little better at one thing, it's usually at the expense of another thing. A few years ago, I stopped caring, and just ride.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Bone Saw said:


> Pretty girls in lycra bike shorts. They really distract me. Just can't think straight.


Meeting a pretty woman on the trail charges my corpuscles like little else.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

The calendar. No matter how hard I try, I keep getting older.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

hairpin switch-backs. I cannot pull one off without dropping a foot or getting off balance. up or down, doesn't matter.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Climbing, and trusting myself and my bike enough to challenge myself in more technical stuff.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I feel I am a pretty well balanced rider, to some people I am sure I suck and to some I am pretty good. The biggest issue I have is my head. A section of a trail or a type of obstacle will get into my head, and even if I have cleared it several times before, I will screw it up because of my mind until I finally hit it again. It gets frustrating as hell sometimes!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeremy1983 said:


> ...When I have confidence and trust in my line, I rarely ever fall. But when I second guess myself, I either fall or end up walking a section that I could have made.


This is soooo true for me that if I don't just ride right into the obstacle with confidence, I just get off and walk. The second-guessing can be dangerous.

I struggle on jumps. Little jumps are OK, but if I get more than about 2 ft. away from the ground I start to freak out and have zero confidence. It's something I'd really like to learn, too. It's really hard to get over it because there are no trails around with "just right"-sized jumps. They're either tiny, or huge, and no tabletops.

My other "thing" is that I never bail off the bike. Somehow I always think I can recover even if I'm riding it right into the ground. It's how I broke my collar bone - never even put my foot down because I really thought I was going to ride out of it (as impossible as that was).

This is probably one of my biggest jumps. Long approach. No lip. Flat landing. Very safe. 








I'd like to do this:








(credit to jhazard)

-F


----------



## boybarog (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm fat. end of story


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

scrublover said:


>


In case anyone was curious, I had my wife translate this label for me. The text on the right says riding direction, same as the English. The block on the left basically says warning: use the right lever for rear wheel first when braking.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

Tacos before riding. Not a pleasant ride if you're riding behind me.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not very good at pedalling, I get all sweaty and it hurts.


----------



## mcrn12 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have not done jumps. I would love to learn.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

off camber turns and mud


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm terrible at jumping, bunnyhops and rocky terrain.. I really wish I was better at it.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

p_DuBs said:


> exact opposite here... greatest weakness is fitness/pedaling/climbing
> 
> steep/rough/loose/chunky downhill riding (day or night) is my comfort zone


I am with you, I really suck on the long up hills....


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Fear from the really intimate knowledge of all the damage I've taken over years of motor cycles, bikes, and moutaineering skis. I'd really hate to lose these sports. This knowledge is why the young are the hottest bikers, boarders, skiers, etc.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't feel so bad now after reading these posts I have a mix of the same weaknesses .. But I suck at racing and burn myself out in the first couple of miles, then watch everyone pass me bye..horrible feeling. oh well, I really enjoy riding with my buddy's


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Weak on the up, pitiful actually, but I don't care because I handle most other things pretty well as long as I keep it on the ground even though I know I can't get hurt in the air


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't bunny hop....I either fall off the back on the pull up or the seat hits me on the a$$ when I try to throw the bike forward and I go OTB. 

I suck.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Being 67 years old. I started mountain biking when I was already in my twenties, and how good are you going to get at a sport you take up as an adult? A kid who started riding dirt when he was six years old, will always have more skillz than I do.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> how good are you going to get at a sport you take up as an adult?


So true. Missed opportunities on my part. My grandparents bought me my first bike, a KHS BMX, when I was 6 and my parents bought me my first MTB when I was 14, but it just wasn't something that my friends did. I didn't really get into MTB until I was in my mid-30s. I'm trying to learn skills that I wish I'd learned 20 years ago.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Jan 30, 2011)

As others have said; climbing and endurance.
As I say at almost every race; "hills are my kryptonite". (I'm in Washington- everything is hills, lol)

I race, but poorly. I'm too experienced to be in Beginners, but woefully unfit to race in Sport/Cat B. I start off okay, but on the first hill of any consequence, I tank. Everyone passes me- not just my Cat, but other younger Cats stuck behind me.
I love riding w/ friends, but riding w/ teammates can be frustrating. They're SO much faster/fitter than me.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Me too. Plus I'm a total pu$$y.


Glad I was only drinking water. That was funny sheeeeooot.

I gave up on weaknesses. I mainly ride alone due to good days and bad days. I have drove to trailheads just to say screw it and just drank the beers. My secret? just couldn't care less, I'm out there, healthy, fresh air, exercise, not working.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything! I just started though so I'm cutting myself some slack. ;P


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

My damn age! If my younger self saw the jumps I was screwing up on and crashing he would kick me in the nuts. 

I was fearless on a bmx. Now on a squishy bike I just can't used to landing. It feels so alien. However the ability to preload is awesome!

This and manuals. Can't bloody do manuals on a squishy bike.....go figure. 

Hand typed and Telegraphed


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a poor sense of balance, which kills me on manuals/wheelies. Also my cornering really leaves a lot to be desired. I can plow some rock gardens though. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

This has been a great thread. Enjoy everyone's modesty.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My incredible humbleness is my greatest weakness!

... seriously: I'm slow and timid.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Hard cornering. In essence I need a better trust in the ability for the front tire to dig in and hold. I'm working on it.


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Fast, technical downhill. I'm too old to want to end up in the hospital.


Plus scratches screw up my awesome tan...............


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me think that this sport is mainly done by people in their mid 50's...everybody is too damn old.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Millfox said:


> Reading this thread makes me think that this sport is mainly done by people in their mid 50's...everybody is too damn old.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Millfox said:


> Reading this thread makes me think that this sport is mainly done by people in their mid 50's...everybody is too damn old.


No, that is road biking.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Millfox said:


> Reading this thread makes me think that this sport is mainly done by people in their mid 50's...everybody is too damn old.


what the hell is wrong with being over fifty?


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

shekky said:


> what the hell is wrong with being over fifty?


Well.. I don't know. I'll surely find something once I'll reach that age. I was just poking at the fact that every 3rd-4th post is something like.''I suck at this and that because I'm too old. If I were 20 years younger, then you'd be seing some ****!''
It makes me realize that our bodies are mortal, our time is limited. That age creeps on you like a sandstorm. It makes me wanna deeply think about what is the meaning of life, universe and everything (besides two numbers in a sequence) which disturbs me from taking my bike for a spin.
And I'm getting fat. I need to take my bike for a spin as often as I can!!!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Life can start at 50 depending on your current definition of life.
I look at life as a concatenation of events in linear fashion linked by musings of fore and aft.
Its the musings that define flavor.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Letting my buddies stay on my wheel :ciappa:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I jumped into dh straight from road cycling in 2009. I practiced hard over a short period of time to learn to descend steep gnarly sections, do drops, and pop up on table tops (I'm working on my whips and a few other techniques), stuff that some riders in my xc riding group still can't do despite years of riding experience over me.

But when it comes to xc riding I find steep climbs are tough especially when they are rooty and crossing narrow bridges over water kind of stumps me if I fixate on it but I'm determined to master both these techniques in platforms if it takes me into my golden years.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a problem with tight turns


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Picard said:


> I have a problem with tight turns


me too. especially uphill tight turns.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

My problem is that I don't ride enough. I mean, there's lots of other problems about the way I ride, etc. But not riding enough is the mother of them all.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

Making time to ride


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Track stands, especially when my riding partner does it on a climb right in front of me. He is one of those climbers that can spin at zero mph and clean everything. I need momentum to get over obstacles. So if I am behind him on a tight technical climb I am toast. I think he does it sometimes on purpose.

Bunny hops, but I am working on that.

Any air that keeps my bike off the ground for more than a moment or is more than 18". But again I am working on it.


----------



## decade377 (Jul 6, 2013)

Climbing! So what do I do each week on my bike? Climb. I did 12 miles in 3 hours this morning, mostly climbing. At least it feels that way.


----------



## chksix (Oct 9, 2008)

My weakness is my weakness. Can't pedal uphill for more than a couple of minutes before having to stop for air.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

On the MTB, there are two big ones:

Cardio - meaning that I have a hard time spinning and keeping up with reasonably fast riders. I can sprint, but then run out of breath and end up just going slower than if I had stuck with a steady pace. This effects my climbing as well, at least on the longer grades.

Balance: I've always had a somewhat poor sense of balance, so any time I have to ride across a log the long way or a plank bridge, I always get a little freaked out. I always at least try, but I stay ready to dab if I need to. 

On the road, it's the cardio that effects me. I can't sprint for long, and long climbs leave me winded.

I'm trying to get over that, and I've gotten a lot better, but as someone with asthma, I'll prob never completely get over it.

Either way, I may not be the fastest, but at least I have fun.


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

climbing and steep technical sections, I try not to use the excuse that i ride single speed for not making it through a section.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm skeered of jumping because I've balled in up so many times trying! Sometimes when I don't think about it and just hit it, I clean them perfectly. I know it's all mental, maybe I'll go see a Shrink!


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

Cornering!! I tense up and grab the brakes and slow down. I have an irrational fear that my tires are not going to grip and I will end up with a dislocated shoulder or knee cap.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

amabala said:


> Cornering!! I tense up and grab the brakes and slow down. I have an irrational fear that my tires are not going to grip and I will end up with a dislocated shoulder or knee cap.


You are lookin at this all wrong..you actually have a larger feeling of self preservation..not a smaller level of talent..
..at least thats how I need to see it..


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

amabala said:


> Cornering!! I tense up and grab the brakes and slow down. I have an irrational fear that my tires are not going to grip and I will end up with a dislocated shoulder or knee cap.


I switched to flats for this very reason.

Well, it was one of the reasons. But a big one.


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

1niceride said:


> You are lookin at this all wrong..you actually have a larger feeling of self preservation..not a smaller level of talent..
> ..at least thats how I need to see it..


LOL. That's one way to look at it.


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> I switched to flats for this very reason.
> 
> Well, it was one of the reasons. But a big one.


I don't think I can go back to flats. Maybe I just need to eat it once so I will lose the fear.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Technical climbing especially the square edged chunk. Stops me dead in my tracks sometimes. 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

amabala said:


> I don't think I can go back to flats. Maybe I just need to eat it once so I will lose the fear.


Get good shoes and pedals the first time and use leg protection until you're comfortable. They've already saved my butt a few times. And I was plenty comfortable with clipless.


----------



## AinsleyCruz (Mar 30, 2013)

Hesitation fails, i have a tendency to go into something technical to slow, and going over the handle bars. 

ask my elbow how yesterdays stair case felt.


----------



## Crash Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

I've only been riding about six weeks so I have lots of weaknesses. Luckily I was already in pretty good shape when I started so, climbing is getting easier every time out and I've gotten much better at descending. What I'm really trying to work on is cornering. I've improved my technique quite a bit but I still lack a lot. I feel pretty good turning to my left but not so much turning to the right, especially turning to my right at the bottom of a descend.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

My single greatest weakness is that I'm not very good at bunnyhops and manuals. I can do them just well enough to get by on my home trails, but they're really not very technical.

Mentally, it's trees on the outside of curves. Take berms that I would rail all day if they were out in the open and put a single tree on the outside of the apex, and I can't make myself take it harder than about 80% effort.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure I suck at them but I keep hearing people say they aren't good at manuals. I have never head that term before what are they?


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

pig meat....
followed closely by beer


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a few, but the worst is my head. The moment I give myself a chance to think I hesitate. Usually happens when I slow down at a sketchy technical section and give my brain the chance to analyze the route ahead. Yesterday I had a brilliant ride over Berrry Hill trail at Leominster State Forest (first time riding that section-2nd time riding the park). When I head back I know I'll start to wonder what line I took to cleared this section or that section and have a lousy ride.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am pretty sure I suck at them but I keep hearing people say they aren't good at manuals. I have never head that term before what are they?


sort of like a wheelie without pedaling.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

my abilities


----------



## Forced (Jun 24, 2013)

My back. Herniated invertebral disk in my lower back from when I was 18, and various other back problems.


----------



## Forced (Jun 24, 2013)

* That and my Avid Elixer brakes.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

I really need to trust my front tires more. I get rattled when the tire transitions from the center to the shoulder knobs. That bit of slip in between really throws me off.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

My greatest weakness...probably not having the will to make time to ride. July and August get pretty busy, but still if I could get my arse going early on the weekends I could fit a quick ride in, I end up letting it slide.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*greatest weakness*



Ailuropoda said:


> Fear....I just don't want to break a major bone for what is essentially a hobby.


I still ride after breaking my femur 2 years ago. I have broken a LOt of bones over the years but I still ride. Passion will overcome fear! Not too say there are not things I will not do! I just know better now!


----------



## b5280high (Jun 16, 2007)

I would state Ailuropoda's statement another way.....I cant imagine the frustration and disgust I would have if I injured myself doing something "optional" (optional indicating I could have easily avoided it, like jumping on skis or hitting an overly sketchy section on my bike). The worse visual is me sitting on the sidelines drinking beer all summer b/c I couldn't ride.

I fully recognize that line of thinking could lead to never getting on a bike or skis at all, but the context I use is taking greater risk than I should (or feel I should). 

I'll bet there's others that would rather sit out a few months (or a season) knowing they've found and exceeded their limits and not held themselves back. They probably shutter thinking about walking over sections they're pretty sure they could clean. 

Wow, I feel old now


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Just getting back to riding after 12 years, I'm not at all upset that I'm tentative on technical stuff. If I'm not feeling it, I get off. Sometimes its fatigue or lack of strength and sometimes its just feeling scary.
I do this for fitness and fun. I don't need injury and over much pain in my recreation. That would defeat the purpose.
My pride has been busted many times and will be more.
Having said that--I'm enjoying the heck out of what this Yeti is capable of.
Yesterday, I was riding beyond my ability and coming down a gravel/rocky hill, I got stuck in a wash out rut--hit a rock and did a 'superman' over the bars. Nothing major hurt, but that kind of thing can happen even when unawares. Don't need to make a choice at the same.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Ailuropoda said:


> Fear....I just don't want to break a major bone for what is essentially a hobby.


After reading your post, I would not categorize that 'fear' as a weakness. Rather, I would say that's a strength for you. And a very logical one, at that.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Right turns. I can carve any left turn out there but can't seem to get those darn right ones down.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

doismellbacon said:


> pig meat....
> followed closely by beer


This, reversed, FTW


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

LittleBitey said:


> This, reversed, FTW


\o/


----------



## AMjunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Insanely rocky, outrageously technical and ridiculously slow New England trails.


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

My biggest weaknesses are bike control, and getting over fears. I had gotten over my fears recently and started riding the drops on our local trail.... now have the gnarly bruises to show for what that will do for ya!! I recently learned that I have been doing corners wrong all this time. Now that I have seen the correct way, I can't get myself to break the bad habit!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Former Addict, with Physical Limitations...*

I cannot RACE...due to years of smoking and meth abuse. Doctor says my lung capacity from 25 years of smoking cigs and meth, has effed the capillaries and oxygen-carrying capacity. Also, my heart has enlarged, due to the non-stop tweaking on meth. Heart is also a muscle too and it got buff(NOT good)....simply by beating so hard, 24/7.

I still have fun anyways....


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

Blueliner said:


> My greatest weakness...probably not having the will to make time to ride. July and August get pretty busy, but still if I could get my arse going early on the weekends I could fit a quick ride in, I end up letting it slide.


I feel you on this one. I've talked myself out of riding many times out of mere laziness. But the times I've overcome the laziness and went out to ride anyway, I've NEVER regretted it and I always feel better physically and mentally post ride. Now when I start to make excuses to myself I remind myself that I'll thank myself after it's done. So it's getting easier now to be motivated.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That's when I send a txt or email to my friends to see if anyone bites. That'll get me out.


----------



## pnelson112 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine is putting my foot down when taking sharp corners (coming from a motocross background)


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

30 foot drops to flat... 

Right now, my biggest weakness is carving out time to ride, and also trail fitness. My wife just had a baby a month ago, so our little guy is taking up a lot of my time.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Just about everything. Until April 2012 I hadn't been on a bike of any kind in about 16 years. I could lose 80 pounds, and I'm sure that would help some. I might be the worst climber ever. I'm always in the wrong gear, and I'm way too fast to put my foot down if things get sketchy. Other than that, guts. There's stuff I'm sure I could do if I didn't puss out.


----------



## npridmore (Feb 14, 2013)

Off camber turns on fire roads


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Being too fast/badass/awesome. Ok...not really. Mainly during races getting caught up in the moment and going to hard and then bonking.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Obsessing too much over getting my equipment perfect.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Having to work for a living instead of riding my bike 8 hours a day.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

thrash said:


> Beer. It has the strange property of increasing the effects of gravity in a manner proportional to the amount consumed in the days prior to any given ride.


This

Bike handling is another. The guys I ride with are life-long, very accomplished local riders. They usualy race Cat 1 or single speed with me and whats weird is I have no problem keeping up with them as far as cardio, endurance, climbs, etc. But when it comes to tight winding corners they can put a football field between me and them within a half-mile of trail. It's ridiculous. I'm either on the brakes too much, or washing out trying to take corners too hard. I just don't know what else I can do. I know I just need more practice. When I catch up with them and complain about my crappy cornering they say it took them 10+ years to get to where they have the confidence in their cornering they have now so I guess I've got a ways to go...


----------

